# 8th Annual Good Ol Boy BBQ Honoring America's Heroes



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

On March 1, 2012. The Good Ol Boys will host our 8th Annual BBQ Honoring America's Heroe's. with the help of companies like Hill Country Dairies, Kiolbassa Sausage, Coca-Cola, we will again put on the 
biggest backyard BBQ in Texas. You can listen to the event by going to ESPN 1250 the Zone
http://www.1250zone.com/
and click on the live broadcast begiinning @ 3:00 PM.

and for those who visit facebook you can see the albums from the past years BBQ and annual hunt by going here:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Good...ges/Good-Ol-Boys-Hunting-Club/219273421428607

I wish I could invite all of 2cool to attend, but unfortunately I don't have the room for everyone who would volunteer. we do have some great 2coolers who've been with us in the past and will be with us again for this one. To ALL of 2cool and on behalf of The Good Ol Boys, I thank you for all your support for what we've done and continue to do. Without the support from this forum, what we do would be very, very difficult to do.

Please - log on to ESPN the Zone and enjoy the broadcast. some of the folks you'll hear on the radio, attending the event to show their support, appreciation and respect for these Heroes and their families will surprise you and hopefully please you to know their true feelings. thank you all again. Pictures will be posted when the party is over and we have the time to post them.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Is this a benefit where ya'll sell BBQ plates as well and if so where do ya'll have it at? Sorry I can't look at past details as I'm not on Facebook.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I am ready. You say bigger and better, over 600? You didn't mention HEB. Are they going to help this year? They have been great sponsors in the past years.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Looking forward to it. :smile:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> I am ready. You say bigger and better, over 600? You didn't mention HEB. Are they going to help this year? They have been great sponsors in the past years.


unfortunately our contact with HEB has moved on - the folks he worked with have also apparently moved and we didn't know in time. However, we've recovered just fine, with the support of some other folks and supplies we have on hand we're ready. and yeah - i would anticipate at least the 600 and a few more as well.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

and we now hold the "official" title of the longest running annual party at the Warrior Family Support Center(WFSC) and The Best - according to Army Public Affairs. We also have an agreement with the WFSC that we have the first thursday in March from now on.
pretty cool I think


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

RogerB said:


> and we now hold the "official" title of the longest running annual party at the Warrior Family Support Center(WFSC) and The Best - according to Army Public Affairs. We also have an agreement with the WFSC that we have the first thursday in March from now on.
> pretty cool I think


Very cool but not unexpected because you and State Vet do such a great job!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

See you guys Thursday. Your dad coming Carol?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> See you guys Thursday. Your dad coming Carol?


No Blake. He is too ill and on oxygen 24/7. He really wanted to make the trip. When he talks about last year, tears well up in his eyes seeing the sacrifices our soldiers have made for this country. 
I am bringing a good friend who is a PT in Katy. She is an Air Force Veteran.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

having your Dad there last year made it a very special day for me. Honoring the greatest generation is something everyone should do - every day. Give him my best and we'll make sure he gets the pictures from the event. Looking forward to seeing you again Carol.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Carol say hello to your dad for me. I hope he gets to feeling better soon. See you in a few days.:biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Reel Time said:


> No Blake. He is too ill and on oxygen 24/7. He really wanted to make the trip. When he talks about last year, tears well up in his eyes seeing the sacrifices our soldiers have made for this country.
> I am bringing a good friend who is a PT in Katy. She is an Air Force Veteran.


Hate to hear that. Tell him I said hello and I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

for those who are members of the Texas State Rifle Association there's a great article on page 12 of the March/April Magazine about the Good Ol Boy Annual Veteran Hunt from 2011. I'll try to scan it and post it here tomorrow. Thanks to everyone on 2cool who helped make that hunt a special event for the 10 combat vets from Ft. Bliss.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Reel Time said:


> No Blake. He is too ill and on oxygen 24/7. He really wanted to make the trip. When he talks about last year, tears well up in his eyes seeing the sacrifices our soldiers have made for this country.
> I am bringing a good friend who is a PT in Katy. She is an Air Force Veteran.


Sorry to hear your dad wont make it, let him know he will be missed!


----------

